# new to this



## PositivePote (Apr 8, 2007)

i am 34 and i just found out on thursday that my thyroid is not wking and an ultrasound showed a 1 inch nodule on the right lobe of my thyroid. I am scheduled for a thyroid scan on tuesday. I am exhausted, have lump in my throat, have gained a **** load of weight and i feel awful,,, due to the size of this nodule do you think it is likely that the endo will advise for surgery? and what is the recovery like?

any advice much appreciated

positive pote


----------

